# UZURV Advanced Scheduling Service - Now Serving Uber & Lyft Passengers.



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

July 16, 2016

Prior to this month, UZURV ride pre-scheduling was only available to UBER passengers in a limited number of cities. The service is now expanding to Lyft customers.

*Full Story:* * http://www.travelpulse.com/news/tra...adds-lyft-to-advanced-scheduling-service.html

UZURV website: http://www.uzurv.com/
*
Has anyone here in the forum used UZURV? If so, please share your thoughts... Thanx!

-Allen


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> July 16, 2016
> 
> Prior to this month, UZURV ride pre-scheduling was only available to UBER passengers in a limited number of cities. The service is now expanding to Lyft customers.
> 
> ...


I have provided them with the application details they have requested but they're a bit slow and have not informed me if I have missed out something of importance. Someone is "supposed" to get back with you if this happens! I think I could do well with UZURV whenever I get signed up! Here is the URL for the cities they are currently operating in:
http://www.uzurv.com/cities


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

They have a network of fanatics penetrating every single social media crack they can find. Their marketing is bar-none.

I'm not worried about them being safe or legal or stuff like that, but here is my take on the whole reservation thing.

First of all, there is no API between UZURV and Uber/Lyft. If they did, it would violate Uber's T&C's. They charge passenger and drivers to connect, and apparently offer a method for the pax to tip the driver, however, there is no clarity on how that payment is processed.

So, without an API, how does it work? They connect you (think Arcade City) and you pick a time and place. Driver arrives, you both turn on your app, rider requests, and PING! You're the closest driver so you get the ride, right? Yeah - right. Can't tell you how many times passengers have tried to ping me from outside my car and it didn't come to me. Uber and Lyft both utilize some sort of algorithm to help folks who have been online longer to get a ping to balance out the rides - if there are several drivers close to each other.

Finally, my biggest gripe is that unless you're going to make this the first ride of your day or night, you have to hope that your next ping will let you out in time to get to your appointment. I would say that you'll have go offline before you go to your appointment to ensure you won't get pinged across town just before you're supposed to get to your rider.

Again, I don't think UZURV is evil or illegal or unsafe - well, except that the rider picks their driver from pages of POSTED FACES of drivers in your market. Sounds like an opportunity for stalking to me.

As for me and my business, the anonymity and the freedom of the next ping is all I need.

Oh, and the name is stupid.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

It is illegal 

And like above poster said, you won't always get the ping just because you're in front of the pax


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Why not just use Facebook? People can block others if stalking is a concern. Just create a group on FB and friend the drivers you like. Heck, you don't even have to be you on FB, just create a fake name, fake email, fake identity. Use a Google Voice phone number with your fake Gmail account if you are really paranoid. Of course once you book the ride the driver knows who you are through the app, unless of course that is linked to your fake account too. Want to get really sneaky, walk a block away from home and drop the pin.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

They have essentially eliminated all of the anonymizing safety features that Uber and Lyft have built into their app.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

49matrix said:


> I have provided them with the application details they have requested but they're a bit slow and have not informed me if I have missed out something of importance. Someone is "supposed" to get back with you if this happens! I think I could do well with UZURV whenever I get signed up! Here is the URL for the cities they are currently operating in:
> http://www.uzurv.com/cities


Lol... 5-7 days to review your name, email and phone number.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> They have essentially eliminated all of the anonymizing safety features that Uber and Lyft have built into their app.


Safety? You pick people up at work, take them home, know their first name and last initial. It isn't hard to Google an address, get their full name, d.o.b., etc. at that point, and you can do that for free. Use a paid service and there is almost no limit to the info you can gather.

If you are talking about the cell phone number thing, sure, it makes people feel better but phone numbers can be blocked, takes a court order to stop a stalker.

Try it right now, go to your App and look at the last waybill (Uber Partner). Google the address that you dropped the pax off at and see what you get, it is shocking how easy it is.

How anonymous can giving someone a ride home be? In a way taxis have rideshare beat in this aspect, you hail a cab, get in, tell the driver where to go. He takes you there, you give him cash, exit the cab. He never knows you, you might take the time to read his license but the name is probably something you can't pronounce anyway. Now if you pay with credit he knows who you are so maybe not in that case.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> Lol... 5-7 days to review your name, email and phone number.


Maybe they are tied up fighting with Uber and Lyft's lawyers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So I guess since it takes about 5 minutes for me to get to an average pickup that that is way too long to not do in advance ?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So I guess since it takes about 5 minutes for me to get to an average pickup that that is way too long to not do in advance ?


What do you mean? My point was that you never know how far your next ping will take you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JimS said:


> What do you mean? My point was that you never know how far your next ping will take you.


my post wasnt directed to you, its a stab at how silly it is to have to use a reservation app when it only takes seconds to do a request and a few minutes to get a ride


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It works well for pax out in the boonies needing airport rides.


----------

